# Dry Hopping With Simcoe



## .DJ. (14/12/09)

put this down yesterday...



> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3.00 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 63.83 %
> 1.50 kg Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 31.91 %
> 0.10 kg Carafa I (663.9 EBC) Grain 2.13 %
> ...



Was wondering about the dry hopping and if 30g would be not enough/just right/too much...

Never used Simcoe so looking for some advice...

PS - I love hops!


----------



## tdh (14/12/09)

It looks like 20-25 litres of beer and my old rule of thumb of 1g/l for late hopping will deliver here. Simcoe is just brilliant when used as fresh as possible. You'll be happy if you like fruity/tropical/citrus.

tdh


----------



## kabooby (15/12/09)

I normally add about 50g of dry hop to 20l of beer. Make sure you taste it after a few days. If you leave it in there too long at warm temps it will go grassy/leafy. I normally add mine with a day or 2 left in the ferment. Leave it a few days at ferment temps untill the beer has finished then crash chill to 1C for a few days. This should give you a nice fresh hop character.

Look forward to trying it

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (15/12/09)

cheers grant.. might split the difference and stay with 30.. thanks for the info re temps and length of time...

this is going into some bottles and me my brand spanking new 9L keg for xmas day...


----------



## Screwtop (15/12/09)

tdh said:


> It looks like 20-25 litres of beer and my old rule of thumb of 1g/l for late hopping will deliver here. Simcoe is just brilliant when used as fresh as possible. You'll be happy if you like fruity/tropical/citrus.
> 
> tdh




Same here 1g/l in the keg for 5 - 7 days. Dry hopping in the fermenter is a waste of hops IMO, during fermentation it is stripped, post fermentation or in secondary too much is lost when the yeast drops out. Like Sincoe but find it's agressive so tend to keep it low.

Screwy


----------



## kabooby (15/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Same here 1g/l in the keg for 5 - 7 days. Dry hopping in the fermenter is a waste of hops IMO, during fermentation it is stripped, post fermentation or in secondary too much is lost when the yeast drops out. Like Sincoe but find it's agressive so tend to keep it low.
> 
> Screwy



The fermentation will strip some of the hop flavour & aroma, that's why I add more. Adding the dry hop to the ferment with a few days to go will help drive off any O2 in the hops. This can be controlled though.

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (15/12/09)

is that why you do it for 2 days and then crash chill? to negate the driving off of aroma?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/12/09)

Perfect timing for this thread - I'm planning on using some simcoe to dry hop an Amber Ale I've just finished. I've only ever used it to bitter in the past, so it will be interesting to compare notes. 

my process is usually to chuck it in the primary after fermention is pretty much complete, leave for 2-3 days, crash chill and then bottle.

Now that I'm kegging I've really got to make up some bags for dry hopping in the kegs.


----------



## kabooby (15/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> is that why you do it for 2 days and then crash chill? to negate the driving off of aroma?



That's right. Late enough in the fermentation so that the activity has slowed but still enough activity to drive off any o2 that may be introduced while adding the hops.

The crash chilling then helps drop the yeast and keeps the dry hop character fresh

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (18/12/09)

dry hop done, awaiting finish of fermentation, will crash chill, bottle some and keg for xmas day!

Tasted out of the hydro jar.. all I can say is.... :icon_drool2: 

so far very smooth bitterness and the loads of hops flavour and aroma... sort of a mix of Galaxy and Amarillo I rekon...


----------



## Pete2501 (18/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> dry hop done, awaiting finish of fermentation, will crash chill, bottle some and keg for xmas day!
> 
> Tasted out of the hydro jar.. all I can say is.... :icon_drool2:
> 
> so far very smooth bitterness and the loads of hops flavour and aroma... sort of a mix of Galaxy and Amarillo I rekon...



What's the Galaxy aroma like? I've done an all Amarillo pale ale recently and it's biggest character is the citrus aroma.


----------



## .DJ. (18/12/09)

Galaxy is passionfruit,passionfruit and a little more passionfruit... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pete2501 (18/12/09)

I think I'll be doing an all Galaxy brew soon. Maybe an all Galaxy Wheat?


----------



## sinkas (18/12/09)

Pete2501 said:


> I think I'll be doing an all Galaxy brew soon. Maybe an all Galaxy Wheat?



not too sure thtas a great idea


----------



## Pete2501 (18/12/09)

sinkas said:


> not too sure thtas a great idea



I had a mango wheat hefey in my head from another post. Mango hefey would match he mouth feel of a mango but not a passion fruit. Maybe something a bit lighter like German Pilsner or filtered Ale.


----------

